# Nice and clean!



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I finally groomed Hanna after what has been her longest stretch EVER without a bath - over 1 1/2 months. She was a total greaseball. Reason being is that I don't work anymore and I used to just bring her in with me to wash her in the salon. Well since I don't have access to the force dryer I was apprehensive about using my measly human hair dryer on her, as she takes a long time to dry even with using the Metro dryer and I was nervous with the weather still being so cold. She's come out of this cold, dry winter after several battles with mats, and it's hard to tell from the photos but she's kind of thin in the chest area.

I am letting her feet grow as I cut them short for the winter (the back feet mostly, you can really see that from a different angle than the photo) so I only barely neatened them up but I also for the first time trimmed a little on the corner of her eyes and around the base of the tail. I used this Pure Paws video as a guide. I wanted to do a conditioning treatment but I had to shampoo her first to de-grease her, then put the treatment on, then shampoo it out, then use the whitening shampoo, then the regular conditioner, and then dry and trim her, so it was a lengthy process but for the couple of minutes that she was combed out nicely, she looked pretty good. Then put the top knot in, let her go and she was back to her messy self in no time. Oh well. At least I have some pictures as proof.

Sorry if the youtube video is a repost.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful job!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, she is gorgeous!!!!!

Why aren't you working anymore?? I thought you were opening your own shop!?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

That's just awesome!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, doesn't she look pretty!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

She is beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous! What a pretty girl you have.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! She looks gorgeous, Angela!!! But then, you always do a beautiful job with her! I think she needs to try the show ring again!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> Wow! She looks gorgeous, Angela!!! But then, you always do a beautiful job with her! I think she needs to try the show ring again!


Karen I am looking into it. I'm having trouble finding ring classes near me. If I can find a class, I would like to try her first and then maybe get a handler.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> oh my gosh, she is gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> Why aren't you working anymore?? I thought you were opening your own shop!?


Change in plans. My knees and wrists were really starting to bug me and I was really struggling with fatigue. This might be TMI but I am 13 weeks preggers and I once had a miscarriage at 14 weeks, and my DH was really nervous about me working such a physically demanding job. I haven't told many people but I guess my Havanese people know now!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

This is a great video and loads of helpful information. Best wishes with your baby!!! That is wonderful news. Listen to your body and REST! When you are ready to get back to work send me a message. I am in Ridgewood and have struggled with finding a groomer who knows the right way to cut a Havanese. Send me a message with your contact information when you are ready. Congratulations and prayers for a healthy baby!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your baby news, and take it easy, your husband is right! Rest, relax, enjoy your time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Change in plans. My knees and wrists were really starting to bug me and I was really struggling with fatigue. This might be TMI but I am 13 weeks preggers and I once had a miscarriage at 14 weeks, and my DH was really nervous about me working such a physically demanding job. I haven't told many people but I guess my Havanese people know now!


Congratulations! You made the right decision. Take it easy as much as you can with twins!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> Congratulations! You made the right decision. Take it easy as much as you can with twins!!!


I think they are more excited about going to Kindergarten than the baby. They are going to be in for a big adjustment as I am due in September and they will be separated in classes for the first time. In some ways it will be easier this time around as there is only one baby. With the twins, they were premature and were in the NICU for 5 weeks. Lets just say the first 4 months after they were born were easily the most difficult in my life. I stumbled on an old notebook i had to track everything, and i guess I wrote down everything. And I was also a hermit for two years after.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Firstly, your furbaby looks great. She is a beautiful girl and you did a wonderful job. Secondly, congrats on your baby news. That's exciting for you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> I think they are more excited about going to Kindergarten than the baby. They are going to be in for a big adjustment as I am due in September and they will be separated in classes for the first time. In some ways it will be easier this time around as there is only one baby. With the twins, they were premature and were in the NICU for 5 weeks. Lets just say the first 4 months after they were born were easily the most difficult in my life. I stumbled on an old notebook i had to track everything, and i guess I wrote down everything. And I was also a hermit for two years after.


I didn't have twins, but I had a horrible pregnancy with my eldest (actually my 4th pregnancy) and then he was a very sick baby for the first year. So while my experience wasn't quite the same, I know how isolating it can be.

The good news was that my second son was textbook from start to finish and an easy baby. HE only started giving me trouble LATER!  (only kidding, he's actually a very good kid too! )


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful groom job, as usual - we don't expect anything less from you!  Congratulations on the baby news! Agree - you made the right decision. Best wishes to you. My first born spent 8 weeks in NICU too, but not due to prematurity. Very difficult time. 

Haha, Karen - my second son was so easy too....until he reached 17. Oh, man.........


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Glad you are getting to stay home and rest!! take care of yourself and that baby!!! cherish this time with your twins, life's about to change for everone, forever!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Beautiful groom job, as usual - we don't expect anything less from you!  Congratulations on the baby news! Agree - you made the right decision. Best wishes to you. My first born spent 8 weeks in NICU too, but not due to prematurity. Very difficult time.
> 
> Haha, Karen - my second son was so easy too....until he reached 17. Oh, man.........


So I take it BOTH of your "second sons" have been, errrr, "hellions":laugh:


----------



## mnmsfam2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrats Angela! No job more important than being a mama! Enjoy some "quiet" time and take care of YOU. Take things easy and stay healthy for you the baby and the fam! We'll say some prayers for you too! 

Wishing nothing but the best! :baby:

Angel


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes. I feel like I've been going almost nonstop for years, so it has been a nice change to slow down!


----------

